

"How the Web was Won" - Amazing Oral history of the Web - smanek
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2008/07/internet200807?currentPage=1

======
cpr
Pretty fun, but pretty fluffy, too.

I have fond memories of working right next to the Harvard CRCT (Center for
Research in Computing Technologies, whose building has been replaced by the
Gates/Ballmer "cheese wedge") IMP late at night, and having someone from BBN
call the phone on the side of the big rack, asking anyone around to reboot it.
Gee, 56Kb/sec leased lines! Seems amazing, but it was fast at the time of
150/300 baud modems.

